# Problema compilazione librerie qt [risolto]

## Big Boss

stavo installando gnome 2.18 ad un certo punto mi ha dato questo errore che adesso vi posto dal log, non riesco a capirlo, non è stato il primo errore ma gli altri li ho risolti in quanto mi davano i messaggi di errore questo non me lo da guardate:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include/g++-v4/bits/locale_facets.tcc:2117: error: stray '\177' in program
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include/g++-v4/bits/locale_facets.tcc: In member function 'virtual _InIter std::time_get<_CharT, _InIter>::do_get_weekday(_InIter, _InIter, std::ios_base&, std::_Ios_Iostate&, tm*) const':
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include/g++-v4/bits/locale_facets.tcc:2117: error: 'size' was not declared in this scope
> ...

 

??? cioè?

Se potete aiutarmi ve lo chiedo, grazie anticipatamenteLast edited by Big Boss on Mon Apr 23, 2007 5:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Big Boss

nessuno può aiutarmi?

----------

## riverdragon

Scusa, ma perché per un errore nella compilazione delle librerie qt stai chiedendo aiuto in un thread su gnome 2.18? Penso che dipenda da qualche USE non correttamente impostata, ma è meglio che tu faccia una ricerca sul forum perché non so risponderti né è il posto giusto per farlo.

----------

## gutter

Fatto lo split da questo thread.

Ricordo che ogni thread deve trattare un solo problema.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Big Boss wrote:*   

> nessuno può aiutarmi?

 

posta un 

```
 emerge --info
```

ciao

----------

## Big Boss

chiedo scusa per il doppio argomento   :Very Happy:  ,siccome il problema è sorto  durante la compilazione delle dipendenze di gnome, pensavo fosse correlato. 

Comunque tra poco darò un 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## Big Boss

ecco l'output di 

```
emerge  --info
```

 scusate il ritardo ma con gentoo sono senza ambiente grafico:

 *Quote:*   

> stfiles ..exclude=/local --exclude=/package --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"
> 
> PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"
> 
> PORTDIR="/usr/portage"
> ...

 

ahhh, che fatica prima ho dovuto scrivere l'output su un foglio, ora ho dovuto scriverlo dal foglio al forum, è probabile che ci siano errori di battitura, spero di no.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Big Boss wrote:*   

> ecco l'output di 
> 
> ```
> emerge  --info
> ```
> ...

 

più che altro manca un pò di roba.   ed anche importante.  tipo compilatori, che architettura usi, che profilo, etc...

----------

## skypjack

Ciao, al momento anche io uso Gnome e ho tirato su Qt perchè ritengo K3B insostituibile e Kile un ottimo prodotto.

Anch'io, come te, avevo messo la USE qt4 e avuto un giorno all'improvviso problemi in compilazione che sparirono eliminandola e lasciando la sola USE qt3 (almeno nel mio caso).

Certo, questa non è una gran soluzione, ma visto che non ho riscontrato grossi cambiamenti e non avevo tempo, mi accontentai... Poi, ammetto, mi sono dimenticato del tutto e ho vissuto felicemente fino ad oggi con la sola USE qt3.

Quindi, mentre cerchi la soluzione corretta, ti consiglio di provare questa via.

Eventualmente, apri un bug-report se sul forum non trovi niente di interessante.

ps: dai un'occhiata qua:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-551479-highlight-emerge+qt4+error.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-531357-highlight-qt4+localefacets.html

Ah, sarebbe utile un:

```
emerge -pv qt4
```

Così da avere un'idea anche della USE che usi...

----------

## Big Boss

 *Quote:*   

> più che altro manca un pò di roba. ed anche importante. tipo compilatori, che architettura usi, che profilo, etc...

 

Sapresti indicarmi quale use inserire? e come inserirle più che altro, nel senso della sintassi, so che devo editare il make.conf  :Laughing:  . Come architettura uso ~x86, un pentium 4 prescott quindi intel, per il profilo non so cosa intendi, per il compilatori  non conosco la sintassi per inserire le use.

Al max se qualcuno vuole passarmi il suo make.conf e magari lo editiamo insieme. Cmq non capisco, mancano tante cose ad esempio ho installato genkernel il genkernel.conf c'è ma è vuoto  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ah, sarebbe utile un:
> 
> Codice:
> 
> emerge -pv qt4
> ...

 

Lo farò appena possibile

----------

## crisandbea

 *Big Boss wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   più che altro manca un pò di roba. ed anche importante. tipo compilatori, che architettura usi, che profilo, etc... 
> 
> Sapresti indicarmi quale use inserire? e come inserirle più che altro, nel senso della sintassi, so che devo editare il make.conf  . Come architettura uso ~x86, un pentium 4 prescott quindi intel, per il profilo non so cosa intendi, per il compilatori  non conosco la sintassi per inserire le use.
> 
> 

 

Non sò come mai tu abbia deciso di utilizzare un arch  ~x86, il che vuol dire che hai un sistema totalmente instabile, o meglio in test, di conseguenza difficilmente troverai qualcuno in grado di aiutarti su un'architettura in test, dato che la maggioranza di noi usa architetture stabili, al massimo smaschera qualche pacchetto.

ciao

----------

## Onip

se si è completamente in ~ il posto giusto dove cercare (ed anche proporre) soluzioni è sicuramente bugzilla.

Considerando, poi, che come tu stesso ammetti di gentoo sai poco io ti consiglio, se sei con una gentoo con ancora installata poca roba, di re-installare da capo mantenedoti nel brach stabile x86. Col tempo, quando avrai un po' di dimestichezza in più col sistema potrai passare in testing ( ~ ).

Potresti provare anche con un downgrade di tutto, cioè cambiare ~x86 con x86 e dare

```
# emerge -DuNav world
```

 ma non sempre è un'operazione banale e potrebbe crearti più problemi di quanti ne risolve.

Bye

p.s. un po' di doc da leggere

```

# man emerge

# man portage

# man make.conf

```

e anche questo

----------

## Big Boss

ok, allora xorg l'ho installato quando ancora ero in  x86, ho messo il make.conf in  ~x86 per installare gnome-2.18, ma se io smaschero gnome-2.18 sia nel -unmask che nel .keywords con il make.conf in x86 e tutte le dipendenze di gnome 2.18  settate nel.keywords seguite da ~x86  non sto errando vero? 

Bhe comunque ora elimino gnome2.18 e lo reinstallo con x86

----------

## Onip

proprio così, il procedimento meno rischioso è avere il sistema stabile e smascherare solo i pacchetti che interessano, valutando sempre se è il caso di farlo o di aspettare un po' che "le acque si calmino". Ad esempio se un pacchetto richiede di smascherare qualche pacchetto fondamentale (che so glibc, per dirne uno) io probabilmente rinuncerei al pacchetto.

Byez

----------

## Big Boss

Ho reinstalato con architettura x86, le librerie sono state compilate  :Very Happy: 

----------

